
How Redux Can Make You a Better Developer - filipoi
https://medium.cobeisfresh.com/how-redux-can-make-you-a-better-developer-30a094d5e3ec
======
lg114
I know the article is about concepts applied in react/redux "combo" like high
order functions and the like. But i wanted to ask, what is, apart from
reproducible and loggeable in case of errors app states and components reuse,
the key improvement point in terms of value of results (noticeable value for
end users) from a good use of jqueryui, or knockoutjs?

